

Googles data tentacles burrow deeper into smart phone with expanded voice contr - chetanahuja
http://pando.com/2015/05/01/googles-data-tentacles-burrow-deeper-into-smart-phone-apps-with-expanded-voice-control/

======
chetanahuja
The article is so comically paranoid that I can't even be sure it's not some
extremely dry attempt at satire.

